# Fränkische Schweiz - da kommt...



## Deleted 589869 (2. November 2021)

... noch was auf uns zu wenn das Projekt erst mal fertig gestellt ist. 






						Wanderleitsystem Fränkische Schweiz | Kulturerlebnis Fränkische Schweiz
					






					www.kulturerlebnis-fraenkische-schweiz.de


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2021)

Die Überschrift hat mich gleich an das Wort „Leitkultur“, das mal so vor 15 Jahren Negativwort des Jahres war...oder irgend so eine Auszeichnung bekommen hat 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (2. November 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Überschrift hat mich gleich an das Wort „Leitkultur“, das mal so vor 15 Jahren Negativwort des Jahres war...oder irgend so eine Auszeichnung bekommen hat
> 
> G.


Naja... 








						Bayern hat ein neues MTB-Leitsystem
					

Bayern hat eine neues MTB-Leitsystem




					www.green-solutions.info


----------



## franzam (2. November 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Naja...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wenn ich nicht mehr weiter weiß, gründ ich einen Arbeitskreis...

Aber heutzutage gibt es ja für jeden Mist eine externe Beratungs- oder Planungsfirma. Kostet meist viel Geld und das Ergebnis ist oft so lala


----------



## Deleted 589869 (2. November 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Aber heutzutage gibt es ja für jeden Mist eine externe Beratungs- oder Planungsfirma. Kostet meist viel Geld und das Ergebnis ist oft so lala


Genau, bestes Beispiel die Bikeschaukel. Da kannst an dein lala noch ein la dranhängen 😁


----------



## scratch_a (2. November 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Und wenn ich nicht mehr weiter weiß, gründ ich einen Arbeitskreis...
> 
> Aber heutzutage gibt es ja für jeden Mist eine externe Beratungs- oder Planungsfirma. Kostet meist viel Geld und das Ergebnis ist oft so lala



Irgendwie glaube ich, das wäre für mich ein passender Job bei so einer Firma  ....paar Schilder machen und anbringen, bißl schlau daher reden und viel Geld einsackeln 

"Somit können nun auch Wegeverlegungen und –Sperrungen zeitnah an die Nutzer kommuniziert werden." 
Ja, da kommt noch was auf uns zu


----------



## Deleted 589869 (18. Januar 2022)

Wer ab dem Frühjahr ins Wiesenttal will muss zahlen fürs Parken








						Wiesenttal will Parken regulieren
					

Wiesenttal - Wiesenttal hat ein Problem mit Falsch-, Dauer- und Dauerfalschparkern, das es nun grundsätzlich angehen will.




					www.nordbayern.de
				






			https://kekememes.de/picture/markt-wiesenttal-die-der-app-ist-kostenlos-parkster-kundendienst-089-HnwVZBQE9


----------



## scratch_a (18. Januar 2022)

Mhh.... "Infos auch unter www.wiesenttal.de > Rathaus > Parken"
Stell ich mich wirklich so blöd an oder warum finde ich dazu keine weiteren Infos auf deren Seite?
Welche Parkplätze sind dann in Zukunft kostenpflichtig? Ehrlich gesagt bin ich gerne bereit, eine Gebühr zu bezahlen, aber dann muss es auch einfach sein zu bezahlen. Ein normaler Parkautomat mit Ticket wäre da schon nicht verkehrt 
Mit "Überweisung innerhalb einer Woche" wird das doch für den Markt sehr chaotisch und anstrengend, zu kontrollieren.


----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mhh.... "Infos auch unter www.wiesenttal.de > Rathaus > Parken"
> Stell ich mich wirklich so blöd an oder warum finde ich dazu keine weiteren Infos auf deren Seite?
> Welche Parkplätze sind dann in Zukunft kostenpflichtig? Ehrlich gesagt bin ich gerne bereit, eine Gebühr zu bezahlen, aber dann muss es auch einfach sein zu bezahlen. Ein normaler Parkautomat mit Ticket wäre da schon nicht verkehrt
> Mit "Überweisung innerhalb einer Woche" wird das doch für den Markt sehr chaotisch und anstrengend, zu kontrollieren.


Überall musst zahlen, ebser mare ist noch frei, und die Parkplätze ab behringersmühle Richtung pottenstein sind auch noch frei.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (19. Januar 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mit "Überweisung innerhalb einer Woche" wird das doch für den Markt sehr chaotisch und anstrengend, zu kontrollieren.


Vielleicht sucht man deshalb Mitarbeiter für die Kassenverwaltung und Finanzverwaltung 🤔








						Aktuelles
					

Einkommens- und Verbraucherstichprobe Das Bayerische Landesamt für Statistik hat den gesetzlichen Auftrag, alle fünf Jahre die Einkommens- und Verbrauchsstichprobe (EVS) durchzuführen. Die Daten der EVS zeigen, wofür die Menschen in Deutschland ihr Geld ausgeben. Gerade vor dem Hintergrund...



					www.muggendorf.de
				





0815p schrieb:


> die Parkplätze ab behringersmühle Richtung pottenstein sind auch noch frei.


Ist ein anderer Landkreis, Landkreis BT. 😁
Hinten runter ist Doos die Grenze. Von Doos nach Bmühle ist Ldkr. FO, nach Wfeld ist Ldkr. BT


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Januar 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mit "Überweisung innerhalb einer Woche" wird das doch für den Markt sehr chaotisch und anstrengend, zu kontrollieren.



muss man den Betrag in einer Überweisung zahlen oder kann man das auch Stückeln wenn man dort doch länger gestanden ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (20. Januar 2022)

Keine Ahnung....ich war leider scho länger nimmer dort. Müssen uns dann erst auch noch eine Schulung fürs Parken geben lassen


----------



## Deleted 589869 (21. Januar 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> muss man den Betrag in einer Überweisung zahlen oder kann man das auch Stückeln wenn man dort doch länger gestanden ist?


Ist das echt so schwer zu begreifen?

Entweder zahlst per App oder Du überweist. Wenn Du gehst weisst wie lange Du gestanden bist. Nirgends steht das man Vorab bezahlen muss.

Ich würde mir eher die Frage stellen "wegen 50 Cent eine Überweisung"?

Und ausserdem, wie will man das alles kontrollieren wer da kommt, geht, wie lange?
Drohne, Videoüberwachung, Parkplatzwächter?

Das Wiesenttal ist nicht Stadt wo man mal schnell von einen zum nächsten Parkplatz hüpft zum kontrollieren.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (21. Januar 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung....ich war leider scho länger nimmer dort. Müssen uns dann erst auch noch eine Schulung fürs Parken geben lassen


Die kannst auch gleich hier von mir bekommen 🤣

Such dir ne wenig frquentierte Parke und machs wie immer.
Die Chancen auf ein Knöllchen laufen gegen Null.
Und wenn doch dann lohnt sich ne Überweisungen wenigstens und mach ne Gegenrechnung.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (21. Januar 2022)

Das ist die App









						Viel unterwegs. In einer App zu Hause | Parkster
					

Mit unserer App löst du deine Parkscheine ohne Zusatzkosten. Jetzt Parkster App herunterladen und Parkscheine am Handy verlängern oder vorzeitig beenden.



					www.parkster.com
				




Falls wer den fränkischen Tag hat...









						Wieso Wanderer in Wiesenttal abkassiert werden
					

Für eingeführte Parkplatzgebühren erntet eine Gemeinde in der Fränkischen Schweiz Kritik, auch wegen der Zahlungsart. Es gibt aber auch Zuspruch.




					www.fraenkischertag.de


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Januar 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mit "Überweisung innerhalb einer Woche" wird das doch für den Markt sehr chaotisch und anstrengend, zu kontrollieren.





Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Ist das echt so schwer zu begreifen?



offensichlich ja. Aber weil heute Freitag ist erkläre ich es dir gerne  
Wenn man den Aufwand noch etwas erhöht, durch z.B. 


reo-fahrer schrieb:


> muss man den Betrag in einer Überweisung zahlen oder kann man das auch Stückeln wenn man dort doch länger gestanden ist?



vielleicht lässt es die Gemeinde dann wieder bleiben weil es sich so gar nicht mehr rentiert?


----------



## Deleted 589869 (21. Januar 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> vielleicht lässt es die Gemeinde dann wieder bleiben weil es sich so gar nicht mehr rentiert?


Vielleicht aber erhöht sie dann auch die Preise.

Wäre eine logische Schlussfolge. Schließlich hat der ganze Aufwand jetzt schon eine Menge Geld verbrannt. 🙂

Und da eine Gemeinde auf die andere schielt wird es nicht lange dauern bis diese nachziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (22. Januar 2022)

Die Parke vor dem Muggendorfer Irrenhaus  ist noch kostenlos


----------



## Deleted 589869 (23. Januar 2022)

Einfach mal die App runter laden, auf Testen klicken und Markt Wiesenttal eingeben.

Es sind 20 Parkplätze bis jetzt kostenpflichtig.

Der erste ist nach dem Ebser Mare wo man zur Neideck hoch abbiegt.

Und der letzte ist Druidenhain.

Auf der anderen Seite Wüstenstein Friedhof. 







Dazwischen gibt es noch einige kleinere die nichts kosten. Muss man halt alte Gewohnheiten umstrukturieren wenn man kostenlos parken will.

Problem, die werden halt schnell voll sein.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (27. Januar 2022)

Kann man sich mal reinziehen



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.woehr.net/index.php/component/content/article%3Fid%3D50&ved=2ahUKEwiDqM_Bt9H1AhVwk_0HHR5eD7kQFnoECAgQAQ&usg=AOvVaw1T1wLEXrLtX3OYQ6DkDPEe


----------



## coast13 (11. April 2022)

Befürworte diese Parkgebühr 👍🏻


----------



## LeFritzz (12. April 2022)

*"Denn das wissen wir, die Erde gehört nicht den Menschen, der Mensch gehört zur Erde - das
wissen wir."*
Aus der Rede des Häuptlings Seattle.

Das Konzept des Grundbesitzes ist widernatürlich und damit alles, was daraus abgeleitet wird.


----------



## MtB55 (17. Juni 2022)

So ich wollte mal wieder was für meine Kondi tun und bin gestern Obstlerrunde (erstaunlicherweise nix los) etwas über 1000hm / 65km ab Heimatort gefahren,  schöne Wege, alles gut Ausgeschildert, durchgehend S0, reine Konditour, leider haben mal wieder Schwachmaten einige Schilder im Wald verdreht😒


----------



## Deleted 589869 (17. Juni 2022)

Mich wunderts das den Schrott tatsächlich jemand gezielt fährt 🤣






						3. Obstlerrunde – Bike Schaukel
					






					www.bikeschaukel.de


----------

